# problems mixing Foy's Pro Bios



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

having problems mixing Foy's Pro Bios with drinking water. it seems to settling out . any ideas?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, take two pounds of feed, mix 1 oz of flax seed oil and your probiotics with the seed and feed the birds. I find mixing with seed ensures the birds eat most of the probiotics. water, not so much.

Tony


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Or you could put the dose of pro bios in a gallon jug about half full of water, and shake it up really good. Then put that in the drinkers and fill it up the rest of the way with water.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Or you could put the dose of pro bios in a gallon jug about half full of water, and shake it up really good. Then put that in the drinkers and fill it up the rest of the way with water.


yep..........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

adamant said:


> having problems mixing Foy's Pro Bios with drinking water. it seems to settling out . any ideas?


I have found it is best to stir extremely well, and a BIG spoon with holes in it really helps, try a wire whisk.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I just mix it real good w/ the water and don't have any problems.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

You might put a little WARM water in a gallon jug....MIX or SKAKE the heck out of it..Add the cool water to the top,and that should do it...Just like sugar,It needs a little warm or hot water to do the job.....Alamo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, warm water helps a lot. I know I can't get honey or red cell to mix right unless I use warm/hot water, then put cold in with it, and allowed to cool if still warm.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Becky,
I keep my gallon jug of Red Cell in a refrig. I put the required amount in a gallon jug, fill it up with tap water and it mixs with out any problem.

George


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I use a blender for everything a couple cups of water then what I am using blend then add to the water. This way you can also use pills in your water.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm. Maybe mine's just a bit more thick. Older maybe? I dunno. I find using warm water saves you from needing to shake it as much. Sometimes there's some little globs that don't want to dissolve as easily. But I think I'll manage, haha. I have had it for a while, if that makes a difference. I should probably use it a bit more so I can eventually go get a new batch  I wish it came in smaller bottles around here.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> I use a blender for everything a couple cups of water then what I am using blend then add to the water. This way you can also use pills in your water.


Hey that's a good idea  I've had to put pills in the water before, and it would seem much easier/quicker to use a blender to get it broken up and dissolved well.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

seems that warm water helps but it still settels out.. o well guess thats how the stuff is..


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I still like mixing it with seed. I also feel the birds eat more of it because they finish the seeds but never drink all the water. 

Tony


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

*Pro Bios*

I was told by Primalac that the settlement is a additive that they use to keep the Bio Bios from forming lumps in the container. The Bios disolves in the water and the additive settles on the bottom. Sounded good to me!


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

Big T said:


> I still like mixing it with seed. I also feel the birds eat more of it because they finish the seeds but never drink all the water.
> 
> Tony


Tony, do you use the pro-bios from foys ? If so how much do u mix in the feed? I agree,its way better to mix these type of supplements in the feed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the only reason I don't mix with the seed(which may change) is I did not want to have to deal with any oils, you have to oil the seed a bit or the powder will not stick to the seeds. Im just lazy sometimes, but a bit of extra virgin olive oil sounds pretty nice....I just hope it does not goop up my wood feeder.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Don't worry it won't goop your feeder up lol, you first put your feed in a pail (plastic one they sell at tractor supply) then add the EVOO to the seed mix, then mix it all up until coated with the oil but not runny wet, after you do it a few times you'll get the hang of it,it's really easy, then add your dry power or what ever your using and mix away, you'll be able to see the seeds getting coated and your ready to feed!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I use a gallon zip lock bag, add two pounds of seed, one tablespoon of foy's pro-bio, shake it up, then one oz of oil, then shake real good. then I feed the pigeons the mix first thing in the morning. At this point two pounds feed my twenty-six birds just right for in the morning, none is left. I also do the same later in the week with mince garlic.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

when you give them pro bios in the feed can u give them ACV in their waterers?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ThaoLoft said:


> when you give them pro bios in the feed can u give them ACV in their waterers?


Yes you can.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

How bout winsmore into the water and probios as feed. will that work out?

-sorry for the questions....nooby here. and i dont want mess up. lol


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I see that this is an old post. I'm not sure if they have changed their formula, but I have not problem dissolving the probio that I bought a few months ago in water.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I use the magic bullet, I wanted one for in the kitchen and had to buy two so I just put one in my loft, it stays there all the time in a gabnet ready to go.


----------

